# What are these insects and what should I do about them?



## PennyHolmes (Sep 3, 2011)

I have hundreds of these little white bugs on a tree in my front yard. They are not fuzzy.

I have no idea what kind of tree it is. The home builder put it in and I have never seen it before. It has very small hard spiny fruits on it in the spring. I assume it is a type of ornamental fuit tree.


----------



## bluesportster02 (Sep 3, 2011)

need better pics cant tell what you are talking a bought


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 3, 2011)

PennyHolmes said:


> I have hundreds of these little white bugs on a tree in my front yard. They are not fuzzy.
> 
> I have no idea what kind of tree it is. The home builder put it in and I have never seen it before. It has very small hard spiny fruits on it in the spring. I assume it is a type of ornamental fuit tree.


 
Just a guess the pic is blurryhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemlock_woolly_adelgid


----------



## TreeTopKid (Sep 14, 2011)

PennyHolmes said:


> I have hundreds of these little white bugs on a tree in my front yard. They are not fuzzy.
> 
> I have no idea what kind of tree it is. The home builder put it in and I have never seen it before. It has very small hard spiny fruits on it in the spring. I assume it is a type of ornamental fuit tree.


 
Can you take a better close up picture. If you know someone with a Blackberry Torch it has a close up mode in the camera, that will work. Do they fly? How long are they?


----------



## John Smith12 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Use Fertilizers*

Hi can u take a snap and post it so that we can find a solution to it..


----------



## Ed Roland (Sep 26, 2011)

PH, your tree appears to be a magnolia and the pest is most likely Siphoninus phillyreae or ash whitefly. NCSU: ENT/ort-113 Ash Whitefly


----------

